# Snow master scraper and thoughts



## mcflyfyter (Oct 23, 2016)

I have had my snowmaster for a few years now, and the only thing I'm not happy with is the flexible scraper. It can be near impossible at times to scrape any packed snow, then the tires just churn up packed snow with no drive. I think I am going to add a metal scraper somehow and see if it cures the problem.

I keep thinking that a bigger 2 stage might be easier for my wife to run on EOD and such, but it seems that my neighbors have to manhandle theirs anyways. There is no way I would ever get rid of the snowmaster as it is just so much faster 90% of the snowfalls, but I'm thinking of adding a 2 stage.

Does anyone that has both care to compare the effort between the two?


----------



## russ01915 (Dec 18, 2013)

Snow master has it limitations. Two stage has it limitations also. It's a balancing act between the two. Keep the snow master, and buy a 2 stage for the EOD or heavy snowfall. You can always chop up the EOD with a shovel and try to clear it out with the snow master.


----------



## mcflyfyter (Oct 23, 2016)

russ01915 said:


> Snow master has it limitations. Two stage has it limitations also. It's a balancing act between the two. Keep the snow master, and buy a 2 stage for the EOD or heavy snowfall. You can always chop up the EOD with a shovel and try to clear it out with the snow master.


The biggest limitations with EOD is height. It seems that most 2 stages are only 23-24" tall, and a 3' pile has snow coming over the top either way. I can't see a wheeled 2 stage being much better than the snowmaster in any condition, and I would be looking at tracked if going 2 stage.

The real question is effort. I know a wheeled 2 stage is only marginally less effort with deep snow. Would 3' EOD be that much less effort with a tracked 2 stage than with a snowmaster?


----------



## Snowbelt_subie (Dec 20, 2016)

mcflyfyter said:


> The biggest limitations with EOD is height. It seems that most 2 stages are only 23-24" tall, and a 3' pile has snow coming over the top either way. I can't see a wheeled 2 stage being much better than the snowmaster in any condition, and I would be looking at tracked if going 2 stage.
> 
> The real question is effort. I know a wheeled 2 stage is only marginally less effort with deep snow. Would 3' EOD be that much less effort with a tracked 2 stage than with a snowmaster?


Where do you live that thr EOD is 3'?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## mcflyfyter (Oct 23, 2016)

Snowbelt_subie said:


> Where do you live that thr EOD is 3'?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Small town south dakota. 12" of snow + 4 passes with a motor grader, that snow has to go somewhere unfortunately.


----------

